# Openings to Remuster?



## EpicBeardedMan (6 Sep 2011)

Anyone currently know if the MP's are still looking for bodies (remuster) I've got my Police Foundations as well.

-Ty


----------



## darkskye (6 Sep 2011)

Make an appointment with the BPSO, they would have the up to date numbers.


----------



## garb811 (6 Sep 2011)

Yes, another MPAC is upcoming, which you won't make obviously, but the demand is still there.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (8 Sep 2011)

So what happens if they accept your VOR, you sit on PAT waiting for an MPAC? Then if you fail the MPAC what happens?


----------



## aesop081 (8 Sep 2011)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> So what happens if they accept your VOR, you sit on PAT waiting for an MPAC? Then if you fail the MPAC what happens?



You start looking for another trade.


----------



## kincanucks (8 Sep 2011)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> So what happens if they accept your VOR, you sit on PAT waiting for an MPAC? Then if you fail the MPAC what happens?



It has been a while since I was in the business but I believe that you must attend MPAC first and be successful before you are offered a position. Therefore, if you are unsuccessful on MPAC you just remain where you are.


----------



## blacktriangle (8 Sep 2011)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> So what happens if they accept your VOR, you sit on PAT waiting for an MPAC? Then if you fail the MPAC what happens?



A guy I know VORed to MP. He sat for months waiting, finally got on an MPAC, passed, got offered the job, and went on to become a successful MP. If he had have failed MPAC, he would have had to remain in his original trade or find a different one to join.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (9 Sep 2011)

What if you're already on course? A guy on course VOR'd a month before his course was done but if I have to wait for an MPAC I might be done my course by then.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Sep 2011)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> I might be done my course by then.



The you cannot VOR. You will have to go through the VOT process and all the restrictions and conditions that come with it.


----------



## blacktriangle (9 Sep 2011)

Yeah there's some magic % of training that once completed, makes you ineligible for a VOR. Can't remember what it is at this point, but yeah if you finish, CDN is correct that you will have to wait for an OT.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (9 Sep 2011)

yeah, I asked today and my PO said that if its the last month of my training then i can't VOR. A couple guys VOR'd in the courses ahead of me while on course.


----------



## darkskye (10 Sep 2011)

I was told if you have completed more than 60% of your QL3 course then you won't be able to VOR.


----------



## Hurricane (3 Apr 2012)

Reviving an older topic here, but does anyone know the current requirements for an OT to MP? I would go see the BPSO, but I am currently deployed.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Apr 2012)

IAW CFAO 11-12, you would need (as an MSE Op, so LOTP doesn't apply):

- 48 months continuous svc by 31 Dec of the year of application;
- meet the Medical Standards for the MOC (323325);
- CFAT score cutoff and education requirements; and
- be QL4 qual'd (or QL3 if your MOC has no QL4).

According to the DGMC ISS info currently posted, you also have to complete the _MP Consent to Disclosure (with financial check)_ form, as well as the _Personnel Screening, Consent and Authorization form_.

Additional info on the FPSO site says a complete file for AVOTP application includes Pers File, UER, current MPRR, Conduct Sheet (if applic), OT Application Form v5.o (Parts 1-3 completed) and the PSO Referral Form.

You could visit the PSO site from whatever base you are posted to, they should have all the info for the AVOTP and a contact you can email questions to for "official" answers to your questions, including the AVOTP Competition Message for FY 12/13 to give you an idea of what is required for in addition to all that, such as:

- up to date med cat; and
- valid EXPRES test or LFCPFS.

*Note - the FY 12/13 AVOTP Comp msg states "all applicants to 00161 MP are to request the Critical Information Package from their local PSO Office".


Hope that helps some.


----------



## Papaselo (5 Apr 2012)

Sorry, posted on the wrong forum.


----------

